# Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq: Chapter 130



## Aeolius (Jul 15, 2005)

(reprinted with permission from www.lobi.com/bpaa)

Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq: Book 14, Chapter 130

   Speaking cordially with De'siva, Cilvia easily persuades the aged merman shaman to release the captive octopus into her care. The cage of crafted fire coral opens easily, with the use of a key carved of conch. Grasping the sphere by it's unexposed outer branches, De'siva hands the cage to the exasperated garibaldi. 

   Schooling subconsciously around the half-locathah, the collective school of small damselfish known as the haggle listens to the tiefling mermaid and agrees with her assessment that hags are involved in her father's abduction.

   Aware that its actions were disconcerting to the golden-skinned sentry, the haggle playfully swirled around the garibaldi. For the briefest of moments, the image of the bonehag Peg obscured it's dizzied vision. 

   Awaiting the outcome of their confinement, the nixie, water-breathing human, and mysterious ooloi have little to add to their proceedings. 

   Unceremoniously swimming into the central hall, a small frog-like figure approaches, draped in a shawl of azure seaweed.

   "I have come for the dead, De'silva." she begins "And to proffer a warning. The golden shark of legend only appears in dire times. It is an omen. Soon I shall dive into the chill and darkness, to listen to the deepsongs. Perhaps an answer lies in their obscurity."

   "Ah, Pliplippoolloo." the merman shaman speaks "Honored guests, might I introduce the revered Deep Mother Pliplippoolloo. She is....she is my mentor." 

   "Those here have come to call me Pli'loo." the amphibious kuo-toan croaks. "Though to be honest, I..."

   Without warning, the transformed human known as Rimus convulses, his body floating aimlessly in unconsciousness. Blood flows freely from his grafted gills.

   "That's going to cause quite a commotion," Pli'loo quips, "Off we go, then."

----------------------------------------

   Grasping Rimus by the arm, the kuo-toan witch leaves the merfolk embassy and swims off to the southwest. Drifting in an out of consciousness, Rimus hears the muffled cries of the half-elf Teal coming from the dilapidated ruins of a mansion ahead.

   Embracing the element of water as none other, Alkanon stealthily follows the kuo-toa and her captive, as they enter the dwelling. Once an estate of some importance, the ruins now reflected the taste of their new occupant. Hardened sculptures of sand adorned each corner, while the slender stalks of undulating xenia corals softly stir the waters below. Beds of giant clams, their fleshy mantles varying in hues of emerald and blue, keep a silent watch upon the perimeter, joined by a host of hermit crabs. Draped across the entrance to the witch's abode, a young dragon eel sleeps. 

----------------------------------------

   Traveling alone, the oceanid NeeKaa slips to the surface, piercing the Barrier Between worlds to discover the nature of the threat from Those Above. Her eyes unaccustomed to the harsh light of the dryland realm, the beauteous half-hag strains here vision to see what dangers await.

   As the warmth of waves laps upon the nape of her neck, NeeKaa spies the ramshackle galleon that trails its tattered nets in the waters of the Dramidj. Thirty men scramble clumsily to hoist the net aboard, while their captain barks orders from behind a wooden wheel.

   "The golden hammerhead, mates! 'Tis a bad omen, it is!" he bellows in the common tongue "Best to haul it topside, lads! Bring her to me!"

   Below the surface of Synsaal, the shark of legend thrashes against the machinations of man.

   Intrigued by the thrill of the hunt, the half-dragon Saphier, daughter of the succubus Ariss and topaz dragon Pazos, marvels at the size of the golden-skinned hammerhead shark. She is the first to see the young human plummet from the safety of his ship, into the unforgiving grasp of the sea. She is the first to watch the hammerhead grow still, twist slowly, and turn upon his newfound prey.

 ----------------------------------------

   Returning to the merfolk embassy, the spectral hag Xaetra is accompanied by the lich Zander.


----------

